
I Peeked into My Node_Modules Directory - davidgl
https://medium.com/s/silicon-satire/i-peeked-into-my-node-modules-directory-and-you-wont-believe-what-happened-next-b89f63d21558
======
isoprophlex
Look i enjoy pissing on npm packages just as much as the next brogramming
hipster but...

'imagine if the car you drove to work had more than 291 parts'

Well... Imagine it has _less_ than that number of parts!

Or imagine an apple containing less than that many distinct chemical
substances!

Not the best example...

~~~
nkrisc
I think the fact that both of these are terrible examples is part of the joke.
They have so little to do with making the point the author wants to make
(satirically) that they're almost a non sequitur.

~~~
isoprophlex
Ha! Thanks ... I'm so dense I didn't get that, I actually believed there's a
guy fiery bitmap in all those packages

This is some quality satire, haha

~~~
slavik81
Well, there wasn't when the article was written, but...
[https://github.com/babel/babel/blob/f36d07d30334f86412a9d277...](https://github.com/babel/babel/blob/f36d07d30334f86412a9d2771880cb566a82a9b6/packages/babel-
core/src/api/node.js)

(it was removed before the next release)

~~~
nkrisc
Oh, wow. I guess satire isn't satire if it isn't a little bit true.

~~~
slavik81
Just to be clear, it wasn't in _any_ releases. It was added in response to
this article.

------
Tajnymag
An important note for many: this article is a satire, meant as a joke making
fun of all the other similar posts

------
whalesalad
The capitalization treatment in the title of the post (not just here in HN) is
like nails on a chalkboard.

------
bassman9000
_Glimmer brings in the entirety of Encyclopedia Brittanica, just to display
the definition for the word “glimmer” in its help menu._

Nice.

------
rafaelvasco
Even if it is a satire, there would be no satire in the first place if it
weren't at least partially true.

------
m4r35n357
Yeah, you want to watch out for those "rouge" developers!

------
Tomte
Fascinating to see all those attempts to count the number of dependencies
(including calling the man page), but why include this in the post?

~~~
BossingAround
It's a satire... The whole post is a satire. Just read on, it gets more and
more ridiculous. Of course it's all made up.

~~~
Tomte
Ah, thanks. I guess I've read so much about the JavaScript ecosystem that I
didn't doubt it.

------
bouke
Author is complaining about Ember having "glimmer" as a dependency and not
knowing what it does, however the author is searching github/google for the
term "glitter".

------
codesections
Article from 2016

